# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  best wire for snares

## stusf12

Hi i am wondering which type of wire is best for small game snares, Rabbits, squirrels ect 
in the past i have used fishing wire wire and paracord, what do you recomend  i have heard that brass and stainless steel work well , personaly i just dont see how it would work, isnt it not flexible enough?

many thanks

----------


## kyratshooter

Here's an uashamed plug for the local merchant.

http://www.safezonellc.com/giwire.html

You can also use 24 guage brass or iron wire from the hardware store or picture hanging wire from Wallmart or any other source.

Electrical wire stripped from car, airplane, atv or snow machine will also work in a pinch.

Believe it or not I have seen hand made cordage catch real life animals.  

Critters are usually not picky about what kills them.

----------


## southard

steel guitar string will work and one end is looped and the tensile strength is enough to withstand a thrashing animal

----------


## Rick

I've never used guitar string for snaring but I do know it will rust. I would assume piano wire could also be used. Lord knows it's been used for a lot of other nasty stuff.


22 or 24 gauge brass, copper or stainless steel wire will work just fine. Aircraft wire is used by some on here. All are flexible enough to shape as you need.

----------


## stusf12

ok thanks, would this work then   http://www.amazon.co.uk/Colored-Gaug...d_rhf_se_p_t_3

----------


## hunter63

Actually it doesn't have to be flexible,.... a stiff, but soft easily formed wire will hold a loop shape with out pinning in up/down or what ever.

A small eye loop, twisted on one end with the bidder loop threaded thru work really well....putting a fishing swivel some where between the loop and anchor will keep it from twisting off.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

If its usable and does the job, does it really matter what it is made of ? lol Just a thought I prefer picture wire or 24 gauge myselfI Must admit I have used many things to obtain a meal over the years. Use your imagination there are many things that make great snares and donot forget deadfalls a very handy way to a meal also.

----------


## Rick

To answer your question, yes, that will work.

----------


## SARKY

.020 or .025 stainless safety wire is plenty flexible enough.

----------

